
Gangplank: Making Phoenix Awesome - ctingom
http://www.gangplankhq.com/
======
icey
This is great - One of the problems in Phoenix is that it's so spread out.
There is a decent set of .Net user groups, but other than that, it's seemed
pretty dead.

Someone has done a barcamp or two here, but that's been it.

I'll have to check this out sometime.

[edit: oh wow, you guys are 4 miles from my house; I'll definitely have to
check it out sometime]

~~~
ctingom
Icey: You should check out Refresh Phoenix as well...

~~~
icey
Is Gangplank still going on? I was thinking about stopping by tonight or next
week.

~~~
icey
Okay, now for a self reply - I have to call you out, ctingom. I went down to
check out Gangplank tonight, and the guy I talked to (who worked for one of
the companies down there) said he wasn't sure if you'd ever been to a
Gangplank event! (He did know who you were though; I'd asked for you so I'd
have the news.YC connection to get an explanation about what was going on down
there).

Anyways, it seemed pretty cool over there, but it's definitely just a step up
from going to the coffee shop to code - I guess I should have brought my
laptop and a project to work on.

I think I'll check out Refresh next; that sounds like a pretty good stop.

